# Hilfe bei Notebook Kauf für Guatemala



## Darian (8. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jetzt ja nicht ob ich da richtig bin, aber ich suche ein mittelmäßiges und billiges Notebook, dass ich nach Guatemala mitnehmen kann. Die Angst dass es mir dort geklaut wird, ist natürlich groß. Darum brauche ich keine High End Maschine.

Welche Marken würdet ihr empfehlen?

Wie sieht es dort mit dem Strom aus, habe die ein besonderes Netz, brauche ich ein besonderes Aufladegerät, weil es ja eine andere Spannung gibt

Wo soll ich suchen?

Bitte um ein paar Tipps, besonders wie es dort mit dem Strom aussieht, oder wie man das nennt, (damit ich mal suchen kann) wäre super.

mfg
Darian


----------



## the incredible Leitman (10. November 2006)

o.o

Genau helfen kann ich dir leider auch nicht, aber bezüglich Notebook, das billig ist, sieh mal auf Ebay, Geizhals.at oder Notebookcheck nach  

Wegen Stromversorgung in Guatemala *gg* weiß nicht, die haben sicher auch eine Website mit .gv in der einige Informationen abrufbar sind...
Oder du fragst einfach mal in einem Reisbüro nach 

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, empfehle ich Wikipedia.org...keine weiß nix genuaues bezüglich Guatemala, aber über USA steht was über die Stromversorgung ^^

Naja... hoffe da war etwas dabei, dass dir weitergeholfen hat,
mfG
Leitman


----------



## Darian (11. November 2006)

Hallo,

danke gleich einmal für deine Hilfe. Das mit dem Strom und so werde ich schon checken irgendwo, ich denke ein Freund von mir könnte das Wissen.

Aber welche Marke oder so würdet ihr empfehlen? Worauf soll ich achten.

lg Darian


----------



## the incredible Leitman (14. November 2006)

haha... *lol* 
Genau dabei bin ich auch gerade 
(http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/259026-notebook-anschaffung-alienware.html)

Ansonsten:
Gericom würd ich vergessen... hatte mal einen ... -.-
Nach ca. 3 Monaten geht das Leufwerk ein, nach einem Jahr spätestens der Akku 
Außerdem glaub ich nachdem Gericom endgültig Konkurs angemeldet hat, kann man Serviceanspüche und Garantie sowieso nun komplett vergessen 
Hab vorher schon 5 Wochen () auf mein neues Laufwerk warten müssen -.-

Nja, Acer is ganz ok würd ich sagen,
und HP macht auch ganz vorne mit würd ich sagen, da hab ich auch schon Notebooks um 600 - 650 € gesehn 

Beim Hofer (was bei euch ALDI is glaub ich) gibts immer so Aktionen Notebooks...
die sind eigentlich gar nicht übel und nicht mal so teuer

Aber wie gesagt... ich warte selbst, dass mit jemand bei meiner Kaufentscheidung hilft *gg*
mfG
Leitman


----------



## Darian (15. November 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

was haltet ihr von folgendem Notebook:

http://www.saturn.at/aktuelleangebote/mediafiles/67/20061114XS1.pdf

Wie sieht es mit Grafikkarten aus, habe da nichts gefunden?

Bitte um abschliessende Infos...!

lg Darian


----------



## the incredible Leitman (16. November 2006)

Beschreibung/Details laut http://www.idealo.at/preisvergleich/Product/549741.html:

Notebook / Prozessortyp: Intel Core Duo / Taktfrequenz: 1.600 MHz / 
RAM: 1.024 MB / 
Festplattenspeicher: 120 GB / 
Display: 15,40 Zoll  WXGA (1280 x 800) / 
Grafikchipsatz: Intel GMA 950 / Grafikspeicher: 128 MB Shared Memory / 
Optische Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner / 
Kommunikation: Modem, LAN 10/100, Wireless LAN / 
Gewicht: 3,00 kg

Also im Großen und Ganzen würd ich sagen gutes Gerät... eben bis auf den Grafikchip... aber wenn du nicht die neuesten Games zockst, wird das kaum eine Rolle spielen...
zu dem Preis ist die Leisung eigentlich auch voll OK


----------



## Darian (17. November 2006)

Hi di Ho,

habe da noch ein paar interessante Sachen gefunden, bitte um deine Meinung.

http://geizhals.at/?cat=nb15w&sort=p
http://geizhals.at/a217387.html
http://geizhals.at/a220089.html

Ich denke da wären vielleicht ein paar sogar für mich besser. 

lg Darian


----------



## MeisterLampion (23. November 2006)

Hallo Darian!

Also, wenn du wirklich nach Guatemala reist, solltest du am besten ein gebrauchtes Notebook kaufen, für möglichst wenig Geld! Ein neues kannst du dir kaufen, wenn die wieder hier bist.

Ein guter Freund von mir war auch dort, zum Schüleraustausch, ein anderer war in Peru. In Guatemala wird nicht geklaut, da wird man ausgeraubt... (Rekord 2x am selben Tag) Das ist besonders gefährlich, wenn du in "Großstädten" wohnst, da dort sehr viele verarmte Straßenkinder leben, die ihre vorhaben radikal durchsetzen, gerade bei Menschen aus der westlichen Welt. 

Also, ich wollte dir jetz keine Angst machen, ein neues Notebook jedoch würde ich mir nicht kaufen.

Mfg,
MeisterLampe


----------



## Darian (23. November 2006)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Dort wo ich vor habe das Notebook zu benutzen, wird eher weniger was passieren. Bei meiner Zivildienststelle geht es gesittet zu. Ich muß es nur immer weg sperren.

lg Darian


----------

